# ATV/Central Tv Studios



## Angelus (Feb 28, 2008)

Did a search and found nothing for the old ATV/Central studios in Brum. Been about 4-5 times over the past month or so. Thought I would drop some pics down for you.


----------



## reddwarf9 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow thats a cool explore, nice one.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 28, 2008)

Reminds me of the editing studios in my Uni media department. 
Excellent stuff. Always good to see recording equipment and such.
Cheers for that.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 28, 2008)

Excellent pics Angelus, Love all the camera's and the Central Map on the wall, and the gallery. Ive only ever been in there when it was open and also the one in Nottingham for Blockbusters when it was based in Notts. 

Its sad to now see it all like that. Any ideas on whats going to happen to the old place now?

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## johno23 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice one,great pix.lots of wires,gadgets and switches to investigate,
interesting looking place.


----------



## Angelus (Feb 29, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Excellent pics Angelus, Love all the camera's and the Central Map on the wall, and the gallery. Ive only ever been in there when it was open and also the one in Nottingham for Blockbusters when it was based in Notts.
> 
> Its sad to now see it all like that. Any ideas on whats going to happen to the old place now?
> 
> ...



In the process of getting knocked down. Weill it will be from March. A high rise is set to replace it


----------



## King Al (Feb 29, 2008)

Great, its like a time capsual, Love the old camera


----------



## Kiurcher (Feb 29, 2008)

Woah, that's a LOT of BNCs!


----------



## tangled (Mar 7, 2008)

Great set of pics, Angelus!


----------



## carew (Mar 7, 2008)

Gone past it so many times. never gone inside though.

Be a shame to see it go.


----------



## BonkeyDollocks (Mar 8, 2008)

A real shame this,as they used to film Tiswas and the likes back in the day here at this very site.


----------



## Neosea (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice, old modern technology, one of my fav's.


----------

